# need help with my first jet outboard



## bassin (Mar 5, 2014)

hello, i traded for a jet outboard and decided to start it today. it started up but jet pump is leaking fuel. is this normal? any help with what would cause it? i attached a pic of where the fuel it leaking out. i dont know much about outboards period. thanks


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 5, 2014)

Could you tell us a little more about the motor? Is it raw fuel or sludge?


----------



## bassin (Mar 5, 2014)

its raw fuel. i started the outboard just to make sure it would even run then shut it off and noticed it dripping something as the picture shows me pointing where i noticed it dripping. i smelt it and its fuel. no sludge or anything.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 5, 2014)

What size and model is the motor? Guessing omc in the 25hp range? Did you have much trouble starting it? Might have flooded a little when you first tried starting it. It could be a couple different things causing it. I'd get the motor in some water were there will be a load on the impeller and see how it idles, If it's having problems idling I'd be looking at the carb (or carbs depending on the motor lol) to see if one may be flooding due to a stuck needle. I'd also pull the plugs and see how they look to see if one is a little more wet or dry then the others. Might have a fouled plug. Might have a reed that's not sealing properly, but I'd lean towards the carbs. Or if the motor runs fine in the water it may just be a little rich and that's causing extra gas to exit the exhaust in the jet pump or flooded when you first started it. Just throwing out ideas, I normally have some fuel/ sludge mix coming out of my exhaust in the pump with my motor. I wouldn't be too worried about it though, I don't think it will be anything major if there is a problem.


----------



## bassin (Mar 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343872#p343872 said:


> Lil' Blue Rude » 05 Mar 2014, 19:48[/url]"]What size and model is the motor? Guessing omc in the 25hp range? Did you have much trouble starting it? Might have flooded a little when you first tried starting it. It could be a couple different things causing it. I'd get the motor in some water were there will be a load on the impeller and see how it idles, If it's having problems idling I'd be looking at the carb (or carbs depending on the motor lol) to see if one may be flooding due to a stuck needle. I'd also pull the plugs and see how they look to see if one is a little more wet or dry then the others. Might have a fouled plug. Might have a reed that's not sealing properly, but I'd lean towards the carbs. Or if the motor runs fine in the water it may just be a little rich and that's causing extra gas to exit the exhaust in the jet pump or flooded when you first started it. Just throwing out ideas, I normally have some fuel/ sludge mix coming out of my exhaust in the pump with my motor. I wouldn't be too worried about it though, I don't think it will be anything major if there is a problem.




thanks for the help. i was thinking carb but i dont know much about outboards. it took a few tries and i could have flooded it also. i will check the stuff you listed. it hadnt been started in almost a year. also it is a 1977 25hp evinrude.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Mar 6, 2014)

Ditto what blue said. Do a once over check on the motor if it hasn't run in a while. Clean the reeds with carb cleaner and smell the carb. If it smells like old gas go ahead and strip it down for a cleaning.

The fact that is started is a good sign.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Mar 8, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=343851#p343851 said:


> bassin » 05 Mar 2014, 15:47[/url]"]hello, i traded for a jet outboard and decided to start it today. it started up but jet pump is leaking fuel. is this normal? any help with what would cause it? i attached a pic of where the fuel it leaking out. i dont know much about outboards period. thanks




I read your post and would like to comment. The possible problem with the fuel leak has been discussed. My concern is that you may not have started (judging from the pic) the motor with any water available. An impeller can be damaged in as little as 5sec. without water transfer and that means pulling the lower drive for repairs. Jets generally have a fresh water wash attachment on the starboard side of the pump located between or in the same vicinity as the grease injection fitting. I would suggest you invest a few dollars and purchase a good tune-up and repair manual (Seloc Publications) to name one, is a worthwhile investment. There are many things you are going to experience with a jet that you would have never considered doing with a prop.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Mar 8, 2014)

Being a older model I have my doubts if it has the hole for the flush hose. I'm pretty sure there is some site that explained how to add it to the older pumps. Probably wouldn't hurt to replace the water pump impeller anyway if its been setting for a while. Old one might be fine but it's simple enough to do and for the added peace of mind.


----------

